# Needing a good Kasari Fundo



## Trapper (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find a really well made KasariFundo? I have looked around but without any luck. Black dragon forge had areally nice one at one time but they have stopped taking any orders and I seemto remember a Jinenkan member who was making them buthis web site no longer works.

I did do a search of this site but most of the links are old and no longer work.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Sanke (Jun 8, 2012)

Trapper said:


> Anyone know where I can find a really well made KasariFundo? I have looked around but without any luck. Black dragon forge had areally nice one at one time but they have stopped taking any orders and I seemto remember a Jinenkan member who was making them buthis web site no longer works.
> 
> I did do a search of this site but most of the links are old and no longer work.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!



You aren't able to get one through your instructor? That would be my first port of call for any training equipment.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes I did purchase one from him several years ago but I am looking for something made of higher quality.  The one I have is very similar to this - http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ninja-A...8&qid=1339207830&sr=8-2&keywords=kusari+fundo
These are O.K. and the quality is not to bad but I am looking for something made of better quality or even hand made.  Black Dagon Forge used to make an awesome one but like I said before they are not taking any more orders.

I did find this one - http://www.dragonhoshidefense.com/html.html
Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Sanke (Jun 9, 2012)

Trapper said:


> Yes I did purchase one from him several years ago but I am looking for something made of higher quality.  The one I have is very similar to this - http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ninja-A...8&qid=1339207830&sr=8-2&keywords=kusari+fundo
> These are O.K. and the quality is not to bad but I am looking for something made of better quality or even hand made.  Black Dagon Forge used to make an awesome one but like I said before they are not taking any more orders.
> 
> I did find this one - http://www.dragonhoshidefense.com/html.html
> Anyone have any experience with these?



In that case the next question to ask is what do you need it for? I personally wouldn't recommend training with anything other than a training version for safety. Does your school require you to use metal Kusari Fundo, and would it be for training?

As for the second link you provided, I'm not expert on KF myself, but that thing looks hideous...


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 9, 2012)

They all look terrible... and as for some of the "history" on the second page... hmm.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 9, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> They all look terrible... and as for some of the "history" on the second page... hmm.



Yes I know and this is why I am asking here.  

The main training Kasari Fundo is made of rope like this - http://www.shinobigear.com/Shinobi_Gear_Kusari_Fundo_p/fundo.htm and personally I have a flat braded rope that works much better since it can really grab the skin but you do use a real one in training sometimes.  The one I have is real and it does work but I am looking for something better and I thought someone here would know where to find one made of very good quality.  After all you are swinging a chain with a heavy weight attatched to the end of it and it can be very dangerous if it breaks.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 9, 2012)

Sanke said:


> In that case the next question to ask is what do you need it for? I personally wouldn't recommend training with anything other than a training version for safety. Does your school require you to use metal Kusari Fundo, and would it be for training?
> 
> As for the second link you provided, I'm not expert on KF myself, but that thing looks hideous...



Yes we do use a real one for training.  A rope does not move the way a real one will.  So when you are swinging it we use a real one and we use a rope or something similar for strikes, throws and anything that has body contact.  We will sometimes use a real one for throws this way you get an idea of how painful it is when the chain "bites" the skin. 

It is the same with the Hanbo.  Those shinbone scrapes and thumb and finger locks really hurt!


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 10, 2012)

First lesson, then. It's spelled "kusari fundo", not "kasari fundo". I agree that a real one handles quite differently to a rope training version as well, so if that's your reason, cool. For the record, though, Sanke is aware of what a real chain feels like... mainly as he's been on the receiving end of mine on occasion. 

I haven't come across a decent supplier in about 20 years, honestly, though, pretty much all I see are the nasty versions you supplied above. I might suggest seeing if you can get in touch with anyone training in Masaki Ryu, but I wouldn't hold out much hope. Other than that, I'd probably suggest getting in touch with http://www.budoya.org, I know who runs the site, and although I haven't got anything from them yet, I feel they are probably your best bet for something serious.

Out of interest, how long have you been training, and where are you?


----------



## Trapper (Jun 11, 2012)

I am in Westminster, COand I have been a student a little over four years.  I was in the Genbukan but I might be goingover to Bujinkan because my teacher just moved out of state.  The new school seems to spend sometimeteaching the Kusari Fundo and that is good news for me since it is one of myfavorite weapon's.

  Your right about the spelling and I shouldknow that.  LOL!  Several years ago I had found some very goodcustom made Kusari Fundo's being made but it seems they are not availableanymore.  I really wish I had bought one atthe time but I just did not have the cash at the moment.

Very coolsite by the way.  I am going to have tocheck them out further.


----------



## EWBell (Jun 12, 2012)

Who was your teacher?


----------



## Inazuma (Jun 13, 2012)

The Jinenkan member you may be recalling is Jason Sagaci at Metal Heart Machine.  he makes everything by hand and to order.  His website is at http://www.metalheartmachine.biz/index.html.

Good luck.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 13, 2012)

I saw that site when I was looking for wooden naginata... does he have his page set up properly, or is it genuinely telling me that a wooden naginata is $800?!? I saw that and didn't check the prices of anything else....


----------



## Inazuma (Jun 14, 2012)

Each piece Jason makes is by crafted by hand and made to order.  They're not sitting around the shop waiting for you to ask for it.  If you have questions, I recommend you contact him.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 15, 2012)

That's fine, but honestly, it's well over twice the price of other custom-made, hand crafted items that I can source from other people. My custom-made oversized Naginata from Bokkenshop was (including shipping to Australia) about $350(AU), and that's still at the upper end of the price spectrum. $800 for Jason's? I honestly hope it's a typo on the site.. but you can only see the price when you hit "Buy now", so I haven't checked others for reference (the naginata was what I was looking for then).


----------



## ride57 (Jun 15, 2012)

Trapper said:


> Anyone know where I can find a really well made KasariFundo? I have looked around but without any luck. Black dragon forge had areally nice one at one time but they have stopped taking any orders and I seemto remember a Jinenkan member who was making them buthis web site no longer works.
> 
> I did do a search of this site but most of the links are old and no longer work.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!



I sent $75 for some items. I never received them. I gave up trying to contact, always some excuse. I would recommend to NOT BUY ANYTHING from Adam Davis/Black Dragon Forge


----------



## Triumphrider (Jun 21, 2012)

Just make your own. You can make it very cheap. and make it the way you desire.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 23, 2012)

ride57 said:


> I sent $75 for some items. I never received them. I gave up trying to contact, always some excuse. I would recommend to NOT BUY ANYTHING from Adam Davis/Black Dragon Forge



Apperently the guy runs Black Dragon Forge is terminally ill. So I don't think your going to get your money back.


----------

